# Tractor seat needed



## JohnD (Dec 28, 2009)

WANTED:
Have you seen a seat like this?
















As far as I know it was unique to the early Gravely 408 tractors 

I need one to complete a tractor I'm working on. 

Thanks!
John


----------



## EdF (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello JohnD,

Ebay has a number of aftermarket seats available for your Gravely. None are exactly like the one pictured.


----------



## JohnD (Dec 28, 2009)

Thanks. I've been looking at those and am holding off until I can borrow a real one to compare them to.

These tractors are so rare (mine is one of 10 known to exist out of 590 made in 1970) that being correct is a challenge.


----------



## PaulL (Aug 9, 2015)

www.mytractorforum.com has a very active Gravely forum with some 408 owners posting. There is also a Yahoo Group specifically for Gravely 408. I don't know how active/current it is.


----------



## JohnD (Dec 28, 2009)

PaulL said:


> www.mytractorforum.com has a very active Gravely forum with some 408 owners posting. There is also a Yahoo Group specifically for Gravely 408. I don't know how active/current it is.



Thanks PaulL. I have an active thread on MTF, and the Yahoo group is active. I created that Yahoo group in 2007 to support 408 owners. There are currently about 125 members there. 

Update: I found a seat. Not perfect but likely as close as I will get for a while. Here it is on the tractor after I cleaned and painted the seat pan. 








I bought a Simplicity Landlord tractor just to get the seat. It is exactly the same as the original seat Gravely used. 









I am still looking.


----------

